# Rainham Marshes and other places Sep 2021



## davholla (Jan 10, 2022)

The first three of these are from Rainham Marshes

Female Eristalis tenax, Drone Fly  Rainham Marshes, TQ 52969 80403


EF7A5668_Hoverflyv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

 Bombus pascuorum


EF7A5637_Bumblebeev2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Green veined white, Pieris napi, Rainham Marshes, TQ 52969 80403



EF7A5662_Butterflyv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Odiellus spinosus



EF7A5617_Harvestmanv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

From Keston Common

Common Darter, Sympetrum striolatum (I think) eating a meal.  Keston Common



EF7A5611_Dragonflyv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr



EF7A5595_Dragonflyv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 10, 2022)

Nice set with #5 being my favorite shot.


----------



## jeffashman (Jan 10, 2022)

Nice set!


----------



## Donde (Jan 10, 2022)

Excellent photos Dave.


----------



## ivanz (Jan 10, 2022)

#5 is my fav too. I should turn my 50mm lens around and try out some micro photography sometime. No matter where you are you can always find a subject to shoot. be well.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 10, 2022)

Very nice set.....


----------

